# Should you take dbol on off days?



## acemon (Mar 30, 2012)

Should you take dbol on your off days? What is the census?


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 30, 2012)

Why bother working out if you're taking steroids?    Let them do the work.


----------



## rage racing (Mar 30, 2012)

acemon said:


> Should you take dbol on your off days? What is the census?


Yes


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 30, 2012)

It's a hormone. It needs to build in the system to work. If you don't take it everyday it won't do anything.


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 30, 2012)

Sure. You eat on days you don`t train, don`t you?


----------



## dgp (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes, you need to try to maintane hormone levels as much as you can.  Dbol has a very short half life (aprox 4-5 hours).  When we take gear one of your biggest concerns needs to be keeping hormone levels stable.


----------



## acemon (Mar 30, 2012)

This is what I did last cycle. Just wanted to hear it from everyone else and to prove it to a buddy of mine. Thanks fellas.


----------



## acemon (Mar 30, 2012)

I am taking them pre workout. Only 20mg Ed. But I can feel the difference already, it's only been a week. But maybe it's in my head..


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 31, 2012)

No dbol kicks in very quick that's why guys use it to start a cycle.


----------



## ct67_72 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yup I can tell in the first few days. I prefer around 50mg though.


----------



## MisterMak (Mar 31, 2012)

I tried d-bol on work out days only.  Then switched to every day.  Co-workers noticed the increased size.  They said, "Wow, you have gotten bigger since I saw you last".  I was only taking 10-15mg per day.  But when bumped to every day at 10-15mg/day I noticed the increase in performance in the gym and so did others.  I believe every day is the way to go.


----------

